# Full throttle during break in period



## CoffeeAndJam (May 9, 2017)

Hey guys, 

Just bought a brand new 2017 S3 in Ara Blue Crystal. Tech package, everything blacked out, B&O sound system, red brake calipers, and a couple other options. Great car. 

My question is, I just heard it's not good to do a full throttle run until after the 1000 mile period. Unfortunately I already did at least 4-5 times but nothing over 50mph, and nothing into red Line. I got excited about my new car. 

Did I already cause my engine any damage? Is it that sensitive in the first 1000 miles of driving? I'm extremely worried, or should I not be?


----------



## S Dubya (Dec 8, 2009)

Tkainu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just bought a brand new 2017 S3 in Ara Blue Crystal. Tech package, everything blacked out, B&O sound system, red brake calipers, and a couple other options. Great car.
> 
> ...


So I'll go ahead and say this: the year is 2017. I've been around the block and have built my fair share of motors. Back in the 80's building a motor was an art. Break in periods were done back then because machining tolerances were no where near as precise. But in the year 2017, if damage is induced in the first 1000 miles due to ripping on a ridiculously de-tuned Audi then their is a serious fault in the manufacturing process and no amount of babying in the first 1000 miles will prevent a failure in the future when it is time to go WOT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iAWD (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah I definitely didn't baby my car that much in the first 1000 miles, maybe first 250 miles. From my understandin I believe most manufacturers break in there engines prior to them arriving the showrooms.


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm not trying to come down on you, and you're engine is probably fine, but I just don't understand why people ignore owners manuals... Especially considering how expensive and complex most cars are these days. Do yourself a favor and set aside a good hour to go through the manual. The engineers who designed our engines have spent a lot of time, energy, and engineering judgement to come up with engine break-in instructions for the owners manual. They also have the benefit of having access to almost 80 years of data from millions of service reports and engine failures. Here is a screen capture of the 2017 S3 owners manual. Again, you engine will likely be just fine. Enjoy your ride man, but please take some time to dip into that manual


----------



## Dethsupp0rt (Sep 24, 2016)

BaltimoreCaesar said:


> The engineers who designed our engines have spent a lot of time, energy, and engineering judgement to come up with engine break-in instructions for the owners manual.


More like the engineers have spent a lot of time, energy, and engineering judgement on the components . . . and the legal/marketing team have come up with instructions for the owner's manual.

Not saying it's not good practice, but he'll be fine.


----------



## gti sean (Jun 4, 2007)

As others have stated, I wouldn't be terribly concerned with causing damage to the motor during the "break in period". Hell, the CLA we got for my wife doesn't get it's first oil change until 5,000 miles.

What I WOULD be concerned about is the clutches in the transmission. I personally cannot think of how a clutch can be pre-broken in, so I would take it easy for the first 500 miles to make sure they don't fail prematurely. That said, I have no background, experience, or evidence that this is necessary so YMMV.


----------



## CoffeeAndJam (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for the reassurance. Appreciate the input.

Something I just noticed, and perhaps it's common, is when turning full lock left or right at slow speeds there's a weird rubbing sound or grinding sound that seems to come from the front wheels, but I can't exactly locate the origin of the sound. 

Sounds like wheel skip or maybe the diff? Not sure. If it gets worse I'll bring it in.


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

I always ran my cars to red lines occasionally from day one. Never had any "rare oil consumption", never had any oil leaks and my cars ran strong.


----------



## mtbarr64 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lol! Just drive the car. Manuals are good reading, yet most of us here know how to drive.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

I redlined it a few times on the way home from the dealership at highways speeds


----------

